# sharing photos



## dfrangi (Feb 27, 2009)

hello to all. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good site to share your photos and get feedback. I am just an amateur but I'll like to improve from advice. 

Many thanks in advance,
Diego


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome, Diego.

Digital Grin is a forum where you can share images, get critiqued. Get advice on all things photographic. And COntests. It is connected with SmugMug, but you do not have to have your images at SmugMug to join in on the fun. The are those from Flickr, Zenfolio and many other places sharing and learning there.

Don


----------



## pknoot (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello Diego,

If you're interested in Nature photography, I would recommend Naturescapes.net.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## dfrangi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for your advice!


----------

